# Daten einlesen mit MYSQL



## stetabar (19. Feb 2005)

habe mir jetzt eine Verbindung zu einer MYSQL Datenbank hergestellt.
habe diese zu Testzwecken als seperate Klasse erstellt.
Jetzt möchte ich diese Funktion in mein Applet einbinden.
Rufe ich dazu diese Klasse (mysql.class) auf und übergebe die Daten, 
oder baue ich die Anweisungen in mein Applet mit ein?

wenn ich die Klasse ausrufen soll, direkt die Frage, wie ich das am besten mache.

dank im voraus


----------



## bambi (20. Feb 2005)

Ich denke, dass es sicher immer (ja, ja, ja es gibt auch Ausnahmen  8) )
besser ist, wenn man alles etwas trennt. Dann werden die Klassen nicht so
gross und man weiss, wo man suchen muss...

Was meinst Du mit


> wenn ich die Klasse ausrufen soll, direkt die Frage, wie ich das am
> besten mache.


???

Eine Instanz Deiner Klasse erzeugen und die Parameter uebergeben,
oder wie jetzt?


----------



## stetabar (20. Feb 2005)

ja genau,
also für mich stellt das ein problem mit der datenübergabe dar...
es sind ca. 10 variablen, die ich an das applet zurückgeben muss.
oder muss ich mir da n array bauen?
und zum 2ten
das mit dem aufruf funktioniert nich so ganz wie ich möchte...
muss ich ne bestimmte methode der classe aufrufen oder kann 
ich auch die ganze klasse durchlaufen lassen???


----------

